# Bonus Wobbler Build- finished and running.



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

#1 While I was building Elmer's # 52 Twin Cylinder Wobbler with reverse, I made a few extra parts that would become a simple single cylinder version. After posting the completed #52 I went down to the shop yesterday and today to finish up the this minor project. I just love the single cylinder wobbler's that are posted on this forum by other members, and wanted to join in on the fun. I used an inexpensive cast aluminum flywheel fro PM Research to finish off the build. I used the identical port pattern from the #52 build and turned it upside down. The cylinder and piston rod assembly is identical. No reverse was needed since the intake connection can be reversed to change the rotation of the flywheel. 

The #52 Reversible Vertical Twin Wobbler build is finished. I provided the link for those that may have missed the final picture and video post.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7529.60






#2




#3




#4




#5





#6 I drilled and tapped the 1/4" pivot on the cylinder for a 1/8" stud threaded on both ends. I machined a step on the brass keeper to center the spring up against the column, and machined a threaded nut with an identical step to keep the .240 O.D. spring centered.






#7 Its difficult to see the inward taper that starts half way up the column and ends at the faux bearing cap. I need to replace the crank bearing that is loose and gives the flywheel quite a bit of wobble. I checked the #52 build and after 2 hours of running time there is no play at all in the identical slithered bronze bearings. I have enough room to make a longer bearing from '660 bearing brass' that will give a wider support area to the crank shaft.






And no! I did not forget the video. :big:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_XrXlYgA-c[/ame]

-MB


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing... do you ever sleep?

Your side projects built from left-over parts look better, and are finished sooner than my single project?!?!  :bow:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you keep building things that look that nice, you are going to have to find a new screen name!!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice MB! Thm:

I'm still really liking the industrial look of the builds.
If it had few painted on, radial black grease spatters 
most machinists would think it was an industrial machine...

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2010)

Another beautiful build.

I have to know... What's a "slithered" bronze bearing? Is that something I should know about or did you intend to write 'sintered' bronze?


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Another beautiful build.
> 
> I have to know... What's a "slithered" bronze bearing? Is that something I should know about or did you intend to write 'sintered' bronze?



Sorry , The spell check corrected my original correct spelling. Didn't seem right, but I went with it any way since I don't know how to spell Oil-lite?

You did know what I meant? Slintered?

EDIT: OOPS, I just checked Google, and the correct spelling IS 'sintered'.

Sorry again Marv! After all this I will probably get it right the next time. Maybe get it right?



-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Amazing... do you ever sleep?
> 
> Your side projects built from left-over parts look better, and are finished sooner than my single project?!?!  :bow:



Sleeping is nothing more than a waste of time.

I'll sleep when I'm in the ground! ;D

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> If you keep building things that look that nice, you are going to have to find a new screen name!!



Thanks for the compliment! I can't go back to the previos quality before I joined HMEN. Sooo....

How about;

Slice-n-Dice?

Happy Hacker?

Hoppity-Chopity?

Scrap-1?

 :big: :big: :big: :big:

-MB


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 22, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment! I can't go back to the previos quality before I joined HMEN. Sooo....
> 
> How about;
> 
> ...



Metal Master!!

And you can tell your wife i said that!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 22, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Metal Master!!
> 
> And you can tell your wife i said that!



I told her, and she (laughingly) replied "yes master!"


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 22, 2010)

Engine Crank(er)
Machiniac


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey!!!---Thats the kind of material that snakes spines are made of---"Slithered Bronze"!!! ;D ;D


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 22, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> I told her, and she (laughingly) replied "yes master!"



Haaahahaha!!

I think it was at NAMES when you told me she inspired the Metal Butcher name.


----------

